
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - pugio
http://www.hpmor.com
======
pugio
I never thought a fanfic would become my favorite book (or even that I'd have
a book I could reasonably call "favorite"), but the unique blend of logic,
nerd-isms, and pedagogy has turned this into one of my top books of all time.
You don't need to agree with everything in it to enjoy it immensely.

Audio version recorded at:
[http://www.hpmorpodcast.com](http://www.hpmorpodcast.com)

------
jetrois
You late to the game bro Its such an awesome book but really shines in the
podcast. Ill read just about anything less wrong recommends.

~~~
ponsin
Any recommendations?

~~~
jetrois
as far as like this fic?

~~~
ponsin
yes, or other good things that less wrong recommends. I really liked hpatmor
and I hope that this was not a one time thing

